# Cube Lenkervorbau wechseln oder andren Lenker



## Vigo79 (10. Juni 2017)

Hallo,

ich hab ein Cube Hybrid Stereo 120 HPA und bin der Meinung, mein Rahmen passt von der Größe her. Allerdings würde ich gerne ein bisschen Aufrechter sitzen. Mir schlafen die Schultern teilweise ein oder werden langsam taub. Wenn ich mit der Sattelstütze Rockshox Reverb runterfahre entspannt sich das schlagartig. 
So mein Problem... Ich bin nicht so der Profi, da stehn ne Menge Zahlen auf dem Lenkervorbau, aber auf was muss ich denn achten? Ich hätte gern entweder nen Vorbau der etwas kürzer und steiler nach oben ragt oder hald einen Lenker der ein wenig mehr "nach oben" geht. 
Nach welchen Durchmessern muss ich da suchen? 
Ich hab heut übrigens schon vom Lenkervorbau die Schraube oben gelöst, aber der Lenker bleibt fest. Gibts da nen Trick oder mehr Schrauben oder ist der einfach nur "fest". 

Ciao Vigo


----------



## Peppi84 (19. Juli 2017)

eieiei, also die schraube oben macht nüscht "locker", die ist für dein Steuerkopflager zuständig. Sollte nie zu fest oder zu locker angezogen sein. Bevor man macht erstmal bissl in die grundlagen einlesen. Wenn du entsprechende Schraube zu fest anziehst merkst du das sich der Lenker schwerer "lenken" lässt bzw zu locker das es schlackert (zum test mal VR bremse anziehen und ruckartig bike vor und zurück "schieben") wenns klappert oder knackt ist es definitiv zu locker.

Einen Vorbau löst du letzten endes mit den seitlichen schrauben am Gabelschaft. Lagerschraube lockern kann helfen aber nur 1-2 umdrehungen. Seitliche schrauben lösen und vorbau nach oben wegziehen. Beim wieder anbauen anzugsmomente beachten (meist 6-8nm) als laie empfiehlt sich ein drehmomentschlüssel.

Schultern einschlafen hab ich noch nie gehört, um den Lenker höher zu bekommen brauchst du entweder ein paar spacer unter dem Vorbau, wobei das bei komplettbikes meist nicht geht da der Gabelschaft schon gekürzt ist. Einfachste Alternative, einen Riser-Lenker mit 30mm +-5mm Rise., eventuell etwas mehr backsweep/kröpfung zum fahrer hin. zb sowas hier https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content...9;pgc[11078]=11081;pgc[11156]=11159;orderby=2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

